# unable to apply skin on XMMS



## saurabh kakkar (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi
I want to install this *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=41102&forumpage=2 skin on my ubuntu 7.10 with xmms 1.2.10 
So i downloaded VU-meter plugin Version >= 0.9.2 but when i try to compile it it gives me following error :

```
checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.10... yes
checking for xmms-config... no
checking for XMMS - version >= 1.2.9... no
*** The xmms-config script installed by XMMS could not be found.
*** If XMMS was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
*** your path, or set the XMMS_CONFIG environment variable to the
*** full path to xmms-config.
configure: error: *** XMMS >= 1.2.9 not installed - please install first ***
saurabh@ubuntu:~/Desktop/vumeter-0.9.2$
```
plz tell me how to fix this problem I have xmms 1.2.10 on my ubuntu 7.10 i m unable to find xmms 1.2.9 on internet  
help me to install this skin plz


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

Look in Ubuntu repositories , I think VU Meter plugin is there in it.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 11, 2008)

Where to copy the XMMS skins? Can I use XMMS skins in Audacious? If yes then where to copy those?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

[SIZE=-1]^ /usr/share/audacious/Skins[/SIZE]


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^still ppl use winamp look-a-likes in Linux  if at all,dump xmms as it uses obsolete gtk1.2 interface.use beep-media-player,bmpx or audacious(buggy?) 

Currently,I am enjoying rhythmbox,totem and exaile.all are far better.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

^bmpx is what's buggy.
Audacious is pretty stable.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Mar 11, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Look in Ubuntu repositories , I think VU Meter plugin is there in it.



How to look plz tell


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

^ Run Synaptic dude.
And use the search from there.

And yeah, Use something else like praka said, gtk-1.2 is obsolete now.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Mar 11, 2008)

I have amarok ,exile,Vlc ,gxine installed but i liked xmms the most coz it gives me the best output nd its much like winamp  any way plz suggest me some good player like xmms  also i have spend 4 hours to solve this VU Meter plug-in problem so i don't want to loose it in middle  
so plz help me as VU Meter plugin is not in repositories


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

^ Use Audacious.
Its the same as XMMS but with a gtk+2 interface.
You can install audacious from the repos.



> apt-get install audacious



Btw, here's a link to getting vu-meter compiling.
*www.jellykernel.org/index.php?opti...&id=112&Itemid=49&width_set=thinfluid&lang=en

Click on "Install Plugin" on the page.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply buddy I had gone through this before my problem is this that whenever i try to do

```
./configure
```
I get this error

```
configure: error: *** XMMS >= 1.2.9 not installed - please install first ***
```
I have XMMS 1.2.10 installed I m not able to find XMMS 1.2.9  any where on internet


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

Dude, try the following,One after another



> ./configure --prefix=/usr





> ./configure --prefix=/etc.


I dont know where ubuntu installs its files.Lemme know how it goes.

Also, i think you need the development libraries.
Look if there's something like xmms-dev in synaptic.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Mar 11, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Dude, try the following,One after another
> 
> 
> 
> ...



executed both commands one after another but same error let me show u complete 

```
saurabh@ubuntu:~$ cd ~/Desktop
saurabh@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ cd vumeter-0.9.2
saurabh@ubuntu:~/Desktop/vumeter-0.9.2$ ./configure --prefix=/usr
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... mawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking for library containing strerror... none required
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for egrep... grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed
checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking dlfcn.h usability... yes
checking dlfcn.h presence... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for g++... g++
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of g++... gcc3
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E
checking for g77... no
checking for f77... no
checking for xlf... no
checking for frt... no
checking for pgf77... no
checking for fort77... no
checking for fl32... no
checking for af77... no
checking for f90... no
checking for xlf90... no
checking for pgf90... no
checking for epcf90... no
checking for f95... no
checking for fort... no
checking for xlf95... no
checking for ifc... no
checking for efc... no
checking for pgf95... no
checking for lf95... no
checking for gfortran... no
checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... no
checking whether  accepts -g... no
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for ar... ar
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes
checking if gcc static flag  works... yes
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no
configure: creating libtool
appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool
checking for ld used by g++... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool
checking for X... no
checking for glib-config... /usr/bin/glib-config
checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.10... yes
checking for xmms-config... no
checking for XMMS - version >= 1.2.9... no
*** The xmms-config script installed by XMMS could not be found.
*** If XMMS was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
*** your path, or set the XMMS_CONFIG environment variable to the
*** full path to xmms-config.
configure: error: *** XMMS >= 1.2.9 not installed - please install first ***
saurabh@ubuntu:~/Desktop/vumeter-0.9.2$ ./configure --prefix=/etc.
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... mawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking for library containing strerror... none required
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for egrep... grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed
checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking dlfcn.h usability... yes
checking dlfcn.h presence... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for g++... g++
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of g++... gcc3
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E
checking for g77... no
checking for f77... no
checking for xlf... no
checking for frt... no
checking for pgf77... no
checking for fort77... no
checking for fl32... no
checking for af77... no
checking for f90... no
checking for xlf90... no
checking for pgf90... no
checking for epcf90... no
checking for f95... no
checking for fort... no
checking for xlf95... no
checking for ifc... no
checking for efc... no
checking for pgf95... no
checking for lf95... no
checking for gfortran... no
checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... no
checking whether  accepts -g... no
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for ar... ar
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes
checking if gcc static flag  works... yes
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no
configure: creating libtool
appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool
checking for ld used by g++... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool
checking for X... no
checking for glib-config... /usr/bin/glib-config
checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.10... yes
checking for xmms-config... no
checking for XMMS - version >= 1.2.9... no
*** The xmms-config script installed by XMMS could not be found.
*** If XMMS was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
*** your path, or set the XMMS_CONFIG environment variable to the
*** full path to xmms-config.
configure: error: *** XMMS >= 1.2.9 not installed - please install first ***
saurabh@ubuntu:~/Desktop/vumeter-0.9.2$
```
 
I m lost


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

You need the dev packages IMO.
Try,



> sudo apt-get install xmms-dev*



And also check Synaptic for any dev packages related to xmms.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes u r right  I have installed xmms-dev from Synaptic now the previous problem solved but new have crept in new error :

```
checking for GDK_PIXBUF - version >= 0.21.0... no
*** The gdk-pixbuf-config script installed by GDK_PIXBUF could not be found
*** If GDK_PIXBUF was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
*** your path, or set the GDK_PIXBUF_CONFIG environment variable to the
*** full path to gdk-pixbuf-config.
configure: error: *** GDK_PIXBUF >= 0.21.0 not installed - please install first ***
```
Thanks for this much but more support needed


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

Dude, just see what it says, GDK_PIXBUF not installed.
So, install it.



> sudo apt-get install gdk-pixbuf



should work.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

```
sudo apt-get install libgdk-pixbuf-dev
```


why dont u convert vumeter rpm to deb using alien?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

^^Use what praka suggested, he's used to Debian naming conventions.

@praka,
Alien can break stuff dude, IMO better stay away from it.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^NO,for these simple plugins,it wont break anything hopefully,most prolly the plugins will go to the path /usr/lib/xmms/plugins/ etc 
@kakkad:
if u can complete from source installation,do it.
else use:

```
sudo apt-get install alien
```
then,download vumeter rpm from here:
*rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/5888350/com/vumeter-0.9.2-3.12.i586.rpm.html
now go to the directory where u downloaded the rpm(use "cd" command)
and run:

```
sudo alien --to-deb vumeter-0.9.2-3.12.i586.rpm
```


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

^Heh, thats what i thought too, 
I installed guifications once like that, again thinking its just a plugin.
Damn thing killed my gtk.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks rayraven and praka123 for there support and effort because of them i m now running vumeter skins afther an effort of 6 hours thanks once again


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

You had enuf patience to do it and IMO thats what got you through it.
Anyways, Have fun with it.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Mar 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^NO,for these simple plugins,it wont break anything hopefully,most prolly the plugins will go to the path /usr/lib/xmms/plugins/ etc
> @kakkad:
> if u can complete from source installation,do it.
> else use:
> ...



though i have installed after a lot of pain but i wana know whether this method of converting rpm to deb would have saved me from this pain 
also i wana know what is this alien ?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry,In a jiffy,I typed checkinstall in post  			#*19* *EDITED*.
BTW,checkinstall is a neat way of creating .debs from source packages.
when we do ./configure, make and make install, replacing make install we can use "checkinstall -D" to generate and install .debs.

@kakkad:
alien:


> Description: convert and install rpm and other packages
> Alien allows you to convert LSB, Red Hat, Stampede and Slackware Packages
> into Debian packages, which can be installed with dpkg.
> .
> ...


*linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/06/convert-between-rpm-deb-and-tgz.html


----------



## Rahim (Mar 11, 2008)

rayraven said:


> [SIZE=-1]^ /usr/share/audacious/Skins[/SIZE]


Thanks rayraven.
That would require root access, to copy them, isnt it?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^ofcourse!needs root access!


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

^Yep.


----------

